# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  FT3 and BRYCE 7.1

## Elyunn

I've created a world map in FT3 and I would like to know how to import it into BRYCE for 3D.  Are there any tutorials on this?

----------


## waldronate

What do you intend to do with your map once you have it in "BRYCE 7.1"? Do you want to view a globe? Do you want to clip out areas and do other things with them? Remember that your FT world has no more than couple of miles per pixel of resolution; that's not very interesting to look at up close.

----------


## Elyunn

> What do you intend to do with your map once you have it in "BRYCE 7.1"? Do you want to view a globe? Do you want to clip out areas and do other things with them? Remember that your FT world has no more than couple of miles per pixel of resolution; that's not very interesting to look at up close.


I just want to view it as a globe. I think I can add a volcano easier with it than I can with FT3.  For the deep dive I can use CC3.

----------

